# Coldfusion: wie realisiert man am besten Mehrsprachigkeit?



## kay899 (12. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich seit kurzem mit Coldfusion und finde diese Sprache echt leistungsfähig und relativ einfach zu schreiben.

Nun möchte ich testweise meine bisher mehrsprachige Seite dort auch umsetzen. Wie geht man dabei am besten vor?

- Sprachen als XML Files ablegen
- Datenbank mit den Begriffen füttern
- einfache languages Dateien erstellen

Hoffe mir kann jemend einen guten Ansatz dafür nennen.

Vielen Dank

Kay


----------

